# Heat? Or bred?



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

My 3yr old ND mix doe was supposedly bred by my Boer buck. I did not see it happen but I did see him chasing her around. That was in July. Her due date was November 23. 
Well I fed them this morning, nothing suspicious going on, everything is normal. Now a few minutes ago I hear her in the pasture screaming! I run outside and all the other girls are in the back of the pen browsing, she is pacing the front fence looking towards the buck pen just going insane! Well of coarse all the other girls fly up here to see me. One of the girls starts jumping on her and acting very “Bucky” towards her. Her hind end is all red and irritated looking and she’s wagging her tail a lot. 
So my question is: is she pregnant or have I been thinking that she’s pregnant for 4 months?
No blood test is available.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like she is in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like heat to me too.

Any blood discharge seen?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Nope no bloody discharge. I had a goat abort last year and it wasn’t a pretty sight. So I’m guessing that she just was never bred.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She is most likely in heat.

It’s possible she did get bred but aborted very early into the pregnancy. It could’ve easily gone undetected.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up::nod:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, sounds like heat. I would have put her on a lead and taken her closer to the buck, if she is flagging him and loving his icky buckiness then I would have put her in with him. 

We had 3 does come in heat last Thursday, one of which we assumed as bred for end of Dec, so I totally understand your frustration. I had a feeling she wasn't bred, but frustrated with my husband because I wanted to blood test the girls at 35 days post breeding. The other girls that should be bred look the part, but we'll be testing them Wed to make sure!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, sounds like heat. I would have put her on a lead and taken her closer to the buck, if she is flagging him and loving his icky buckiness then I would have put her in with him.
> 
> We had 3 does come in heat last Thursday, one of which we assumed as bred for end of Dec, so I totally understand your frustration. I had a feeling she wasn't bred, but frustrated with my husband because I wanted to blood test the girls at 35 days post breeding. The other girls that should be bred look the part, but we'll be testing them Wed to make sure!


I don't know what it is about this year! I've heard this issue with so many breeders and friends. We've never had a problem getting does kidding in January, but I swear most all our does put in with our buck in August didn't get bred until October. So now our barn is going to be packed in rainy March lol. It's so frustrating.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s a odd year for sure! Mine never really cycle until their kids are weaned, unless I have fall kids. This year they started up in February/ March and just kept coming into heat. So I tossed the bucks in July and assumed they all got bred since I didn’t see any more Heats after August so took the bucks out the first of October and I already have 1 in heat. But the good thing is I seem more that are defiantly showing signs of kids soon then not. I just need to figure out who for sure isn’t and I guess have 2 kidding seasons this year :/


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank for the input everyone! It looks like she is not bred. Sadly. I’m not going to be putting her with the buck till her next heat cycle because that’s when I’ll breed the rest of them anyway. I usually separate her from the others during that time but I guess she’ll just have to stay with them. Ugh.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm having a hard time as well..... heat detection is difficult this year. I'm watching lady parts more than I want to.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh all my goatee friends... I understand. Some of mine look prego
.the others...no. but my 6 month old buck:devil: was sure happy for 2 months. He bounced all over the place. I'm just going To go with it. Get my goat porn fix(embarrassed)..and watch udders. That's all I can do..its 23 against 1. So the does win:imok:. They bag up. They.deliver. they dont..theres next year! Lol lo :nod:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How small is she if she is a ND mix?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

She is about 95# not quite 100. Her name is Poppy. Here's a pic before breeding:








Here's a belly pic about two months after breeding:








She is about the same size now as she was in the second pic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes definitely frustrating!! I just dropped off blood tests this morning at the livestock lab about 20 minutes away to make sure that 4 are bred for end of Dec. They definitely look bred, if not, then they'd need a serious diet.

This is the one my husband thought was pregnant and she was in heat a week ago. She looks pregnant that's for sure, but something told me she wasn't. 


















I won't complain as long as the other 4 are hopefully bred, because then our herd would be divided 4 for end of the year kids, and 4 for March possibly April kids since we aren't sure the doe above got bred this time. I agree about March = rainy/yucky/muddy, but honestly that's how it ends up being here in January, we've had some mild winters.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I was able to get a picture of her this morning while feeding. She has gotten so much bigger! She is completely worm free and nothing has changed in diet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You can keep an eye on her, or you can pull blood and have a test done that away you don't put her in with the buck if she is indeed bred and him hurt her pregnancy.

We assumed our girls were bred but after the one I mentioned above came back in heat last week it made me a bit paranoid. They eat a lot of hay, and have been getting feed, so I wanted to ensure they weren't just getting chunky.
Dropped samples off at 8am, and had an email right after lunch that they are all pregnant! 
I love having a lab 20 minutes away to do these tests, but there are definitely labs you can mail them out to that are inexpensive and also very accurate.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay! :up::neat:..got kidds comeing!!!Yay!!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow that’s interesting! What’s a good lab that I could mail to?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the one we used to use:
https://www.biopryn.com/biopryn-sheepgoat/

You'd need to either draw blood yourself or have someone do it. Thankfully, my husband knows how to draw blood as he has to do it on horses at work. You just need 2mL of blood and put it into a red top 3mL test tube.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok so I was feeding all the goats this morning, and I decided to take a picture of Poppy because I'm still hanging on to the hope that she's bred. She's supposed to be due on the 23rd. Here's the pictures: 
















Is it just me or did she get a little bigger over the last few weeks?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

How big is her udder?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's a pic of her udder:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

It hasn’t even began to get big yet. Is it possible that it might balloon last second?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

If her due date is November 23rd, then she's not bred.


Boers4ever said:


> It hasn't even began to get big yet. Is it possible that it might balloon last second?


Highly doubt it. But others might have seen different:shrug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With your picture..I dont see an udder..her teats look normal. Unless shes a 1st freshner..i dont think shes preggo. My girls that are due in Dec..have started their udders and they are about the size of a softball.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree she doesn’t appear to be pregnant.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> With your picture..I dont see an udder..her teats look normal. Unless shes a 1st freshner..i dont think shes preggo. My girls that are due in Dec..have started their udders and they are about the size of a softball.
> View attachment 191325


She is a first freshener. This will be her first kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not pregnant. I would watch for signs of heat and put her with a buck, or draw blood and do the test. But I'd be highly surprised if she had kids due any time soon, sorry


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Alright thanks. Bummer. I’m putting the buck with the girls on the fifth, so we’ll see what happens. She must be just really fat! I know she loves her peanut butter (garlic hidden within of course hehe)!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Boers4ever said:


> Alright thanks. Bummer. I'm putting the buck with the girls on the fifth, so we'll see what happens. She must be just really fat! I know she loves her peanut butter (garlic hidden within of course hehe)!


I totally understand the frustration. Really, the best way is to have the blood test done or ultrasound if you think they are bred. Ultrasound I have heard is 40-60 days possibly bred, and blood test more than 30 days, but closer to 40 days would probably be best especially if you see my thread about Pregnancy test. We just had 4 tested that were 33-34 days post breeding, and 2 were questionable, I'm sure they are pregnant, just not showing enough #'s in their blood just yet. If I had waited until closer to 40 days I bet it would have confirmed it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Getting blood drawn today on 4, putting in a couple of CIDR's...... hoping for the best here..... it's always stressful to me, waiting to see.....


----------

